# Model's walks the Runway at the Missoni Spring Summer 2014 fashion show during Milan Fashion Week in Milan - Sept. 22,2013 (42x)



## Mandalorianer (24 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## Q (24 Sep. 2013)

sieht schon eher nach Herbst aus  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (26 Sep. 2013)

missoni - mission - missionari , das kommt mir sehr spanisch (lateinamerikanisch) vor. danke für die fotos.


----------



## BlueLynne (27 Sep. 2013)

bunte Mischung  :thx:


----------



## walb000 (4 Aug. 2014)

danke vor photos


----------



## strokeofstar (6 Aug. 2014)

danke!


----------



## emily66 (7 Aug. 2014)

thanks for sharing


----------

